# Good news for wannabe real estate agents



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

More Dubai real estate agents to close, merge, brokers warn - ArabianBusiness.com

Loved this statement: The *slowdown in sales volumes as the market stabilises* has caused margins to decline by as much as half, as brokers fight to close the fewer deals available, agents said.

Many contradictory statements throughout the article. Who to believe? What to think? :juggle:

But only one thing to conclude: real estate in Dubai is the wild, wild west and nothing has changed.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

So we get even less choice from a diminishing pool of useless people ?


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> So we get even less choice from a diminishing pool of useless people ?


care to explain why they are useless?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Because the vast majority of agents will tell you anything to get the deal done and make promises that they have no intention of making good on.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

plus most of them have been to the property as many times as you have and know very little about it. Its almost as if they are just turning up to get a fee, and would quite like the fee even if they don't actually turn up but leave a message telling you to get in yourself and let them know what you think (to the sound of a pool and drinks being served to them).


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

nagib_91 said:


> care to explain why they are useless?


Lazy, couldn't be bothered to turn up half the time, was it a huge coincidence that every apartment we saw where the agent sent a text saying the door was open, it wasn't what we were looking for? Soon got the message that if we got a text saying the door was open, we didn't bother showing up either. 2 can play at that game.

Wanted to push whatever they had on their books for a quick turnover rather than listen to what their customers wanted which wasted our time and theirs when you see a string of apartments nowhere near your requirements.

The general feeling that they will promise the world and deliver very little - if they can't be bothered to show up at a viewing, how will they handle a complaint if something goes wrong? Not bother to show up at that either?

There are good agents out there but they take a lot of searching and personal recommendations were worth their weight in gold. Walking into an office usually got the worst side of the real estate market.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Are you a real estate agent Nagib?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Froglet said:


> Are you a real estate agent Nagib?


No $hit Sherlock?


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

Froglet said:


> Are you a real estate agent Nagib?





The Rascal said:


> No $hit Sherlock?


I am a sales person in a chemical industry.

I just wanted to know why people hated real estate agents.


edit: I had myself a semi bad experience with a real estate agent , she asked me for deposit money and she couldn't provide a receipt.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

nagib_91 said:


> I am a sales person in a chemical industry.
> 
> I just wanted to know why people hated real estate agents.
> 
> ...


I really hope you're not in a role requiring the handling of said chemicals.


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> I really hope you're not in a role requiring the handling of said chemicals.


not yet, but you never knowlane:lane:


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

I had one bimbo agent keep telling me about houses that were out of my budget range and she hadn't even seen it herself.

Her: It's a lovely villa, nice and bright. I showed it to another client yesterday. i'd hate for you to miss out. Really nice landlord.
Me: do you know if it has a study?
Her: I'm not sure, I've not seen it yet myself

Err...


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

So... back to the original post...
"Good news for wannabe real estate agents"

It's still ok for me to pack in my relatively well paid job in the UK and arrive in Dubai with about 4 quid and work, commission only, for this brilliant company I spoke to on the internet last month... erm... Kenneth and Smythe I think they were called?

I've heard great things...


----------

